# Confirmed BFP on Digital - symptoms...



## Babybplz

Hi Ladies!
So pleased to be posting in here!

I had a few faint positives from 10 dpo, and then the day after af was due I did a digital and it was :bfp:! yipeeee!!

i have posted both pics!

Have been TTC for 3 months, I have been using Period Tracker for Iphone and OPKs for mth 2 and 3. I had the implanon removed after 3 years in March, and have been taking pre-conception vitamins since then. 

This month we did SMEP and used Conceive Plus for the first time. I did eat pineapple core on 5 dpo, 6dpo and 7dpo i think.

I have 29 day cycles and ovulate onCD16/17

We bd CD 8,10,12,14,16AM, 17PM.
Positive OPK CD 16 am and pm.
CD23/24/25 - felt run down, got a mouth ulcer, lots of yellow/snot like CM, had burning face/cheeks, constipation. (6,7,8 DPO)
CD26, 9 DPO - leg aches, hungry, constipation, sore breasts, tired.
CD27, 10 DPO - Very faint positive, still have bad mouth ulcer. hot flushes. sore stomach in the night. Lots of trips to loo.
CD28, 11 DPO - still faint positive, mouth ulcer, hot.burning face & neck. Sore gums/teeth. Terrible Constipation/bloating. Feels like hot needles being poked into breasts!
CD29, 12 DPO - Positive HPT, yellow snot like CM when go to toilet. Lots of twinges, feels like pulled muscles in groin.
CD30, 13 dpo - positive HPT, constipation and bloating continues, hot needle pains in breasts again, becoming sore.
CD31, 14 DPO, Positive on a digital with FMU, says 2-3 weeks pregnant. hurray! 

Constipation, bloating continues - really bad!
Breasts becoming harder and sore - feel bruised.
twinges/cramps are on and off all day, feels like AF but not quite the same.


Yay!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







mult bfp.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 34









dig bfp.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 29


----------



## happygal

congratulations hun x


----------



## FEDup1981

congrats! x


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## Nataliexx

Congrats :D


----------



## StephBord

Congrats!


----------



## Scamp

Congrats :happydance:
x


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations on your :bfp:


----------



## sabby52

Congrats :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congrats!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun! :flower:


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

V xxxx


----------



## massacubano

congrats :dance: :yipee: :thumbup:


----------

